# Leafs vs. Sens



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

OK. We all know there are both Leaf and Senator fans on this board. So here's your chance to show your team spirit with a rivalry right here.

I'll start things off by saying:


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)




----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

I think the Sens will be waiting longer though.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I hate to say it Mannie, but ain't that the truth.

The problem with Toronto is they are one of the richest teams in the league, with VERY loyal fans.

Toronto could very well buy a Stanley Cup team, but why bother when every game is sold out win or loose. The fans are there and this is a business. Bottom line.

I would really like to see a Toronto vs. Montreal 2nd round.


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

</img>


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)




----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

NEW 4th JERSEY:

<img src=http://www.thesquire.ca/junk/4thjersey-1.gif></img>


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I whipped this up in between jobs at work.  Of course, 'tis all good fun.  I'd like to see two Canadian teams square off for the Cup.

[ April 08, 2004, 01:24 PM: Message edited by: « MannyP Design » ]


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

These images are brilliant!


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

</img>


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Come on now Librarian... at least have some dignity to produce your *own* graphic rather than rip mine off...


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

</img>


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I love it!


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

</img>


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

You'd think that for the amount of money he earns he could afford a haircut. Maybe he's spooked by the Jager curse: that guy was never the same hockey player after he started cutting his hair.


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

</img>


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I thought this was about hockey?


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

no one said we couldn't get _creative!_


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Indeed  :


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

</img>


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Parade on Yonge Paused!
Go Sens!!


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Some talanted people here







with the graphics. The Leafs played like @#*& tonight errrr. 

I guess that was payback for last Saturday


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Dig out your fork and knife naysayers... it's time for din-din!



















Okay, enough of the gloating. I thought it was a great game all around. The guys really played well and kept their tempers in check for the most part. This is going to be a great series!









EDIT: What's up with the bizarre "interference" call early on in the game? What's next... giving someone the hairy eye ball?


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

One down...


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

SENATORS 4 LEAFS 2 !!! WAY TO GO SENATORS!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

If it wasn't for those two bad penalties the Leafs took, they could have very well beat the Sens.

The Sens first goal was a gimmie (although a costly Leaf mistake). So combined that with the two scored on the power play, The Leafs should have won.

It was a good game though.

Oh well. Game two on Saturday night.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I had an idea. See what you guys think of this? If we could find someone who could find a place to upload a Senator avatar, us Senator fans could change our avatar to point to it. Just while the playoffs are going on. Of course those lousy Leaf fans could do the same and our members in the various provinces could do the same for their teams. Maybe the Mayor could upload these avatars? Or is there a website already, where we can get these from? If someone finds one, post the link.

It sounds like fun to me!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

You could create your own sens avatar and post it on a web server and then reference it via your avatar prefs.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Use this Url for the sens logo should you wish.
Go Sens!!

http://homepage.mac.com/sensrule/senators/ott38.gif


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Sorry, above url for avatar.
Go Sens!!!


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Go Leafs Go!

http://www.torontomapleleafs.com/images/team/scoreboard/TORONTO.gif

The Leafs played a sloppy one last night. Saturday will be a different story. This team ALWAYS bounces back in the playoffs.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Thanks Petie... I think it's working.

Edit: yep, it worked.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Way to show team spirit Maximus!







Glad to see it coming in on both sides. Go Canada Go!

--------------------
*« manny peters »* | Graphic Designer | 800 G4 LCD iMac | 400 G3 DVD iMac | OS X 10.3.2










[ April 09, 2004, 04:00 PM: Message edited by: « MannyP Design » ]


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

the leafs were outplayed in game one but could have easily won had luck been on their side.

i expect a win on saturday.

Go Leafs Go!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I see the mayor has been making some NHL changes to the site. Not sure if I like the blue theme! Of course our mayor is a "little" biased.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Indeed... a blatant downplay of Ottawa. Boo!


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Oddly enough, i find the changes pleasing.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

You know what happens when things start turning blue...









--------------------
*« manny peters »* | Graphic Designer | 800 G4 LCD iMac | 400 G3 DVD iMac | OS X 10.3.2


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Are we sure that Blue is good? The Canucks are blue, the Leafs are blue. But the rest are red (well mostly red).

Go Flames go!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

In the spirit of Canadian hockey, here's a whack of desktops for use, or abuse.  











Sorry, only available in 800x600.

--------------------
*« manny peters »* | Graphic Designer | 800 G4 LCD iMac | 400 G3 DVD iMac | OS X 10.3.2


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

GO SENS GO!!!

And if the Leafs keep playing the way they did in game one, they'll be blue like the new ehMac theme and on the golf course before they know what hit them. 

Leafs Suck!!!   

GO SENS GO!!!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Ah, Chealion, nice to see we have a Calgary Flames fan. I remember watching many a Calgary vs Edmonton battles when I was in school (the good old 80's).


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

More Available Sens Avatars

http://homepage.mac.com/sensrule/senators/i_luv_havlat_avatar.gif

http://homepage.mac.com/sensrule/senators/l_ott_awaylogo.gif

http://homepage.mac.com/sensrule/senators/orzel14ott_avatar.gif

http://homepage.mac.com/sensrule/senators/senators-wh-080.gif

Go Sens!!


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

</img>


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

</img>


i'm off to visit my parents...where there's no computer! ahhh! so good luck to GOD'S TEAM, and may the leafs play better than last thursday. see you all tomorrow...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I like the avatar of the Sens dream of the Stanley Cup and simply being in the NHL going up in flames.









Yes, and the Leafs *will* suck.... the champagne out of the cup this year. 

The Sens will be the champions this year... of the celebrity golf tournament. 

Here's a really nice golf shirt










Some nice divot repair tools:










Can't forget the golf umbrella! (Lots of showers in mid-april)


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Man, you sure are laying it on thick Mr Mayor. What if they lose? Will you post Leaf Golf Garb?


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

petie, you question the mayor? you should be banished from these boards!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Always question authority Librarian. Respect it, but always question it.


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

i'm cheering for ottawa, 

some of my fondest recent hockey moments outside of the olympic hockey match between usa and canada was watching the senator's in the 2002 playoff season...


#1


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

My bet is probably Ottawa in 5.









Win or lose though, a win for a Canadian team would be sweet.

Remember.. it's just a game.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

It's all in good fun.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ottawa in 5? 

I'm still waiting for someone to make a friendly wager with me. (Non monetary)

You know, shave heads, that type of thing (although, that's been done already). I'm confident Leafs will win the first round and will to put a lot of embarrassment on the line if they lose.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Ottawa in 5? God I wish!
7 Games, who wins, I hope the Sens.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I would have jumped on another hair-bet, but alas my "locks" (and I use that term very loosely) have remained the same shortness as the last wager I lost... the ladies love it.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Congratulations to our misguided Leafs fans, for their team's good showing last night. Now that we have let you win once...

...prepare to lose the next three.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Game three tonight.

Watch as the Leaf's mop the ice with Alfredson's Clown Hair.























BTW, How's your head Hossa?


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

This series is beginning to remind me of the Leafs / Islanders series from a few years ago. Ouch.

One thing is for sure, which ever team advances, they are going to be well tenderized for their next opponents.

B


----------



## khummsein (Sep 12, 2003)

i dunno, that isles' series was BRUTAL...look out tampa (i think the islanders could just pull this one out now)...

45 minutes till faceoff...gettin' excited, it's been a pretty good series so far. i think the leafs have to pick it up another notch to get home-ice back...sens have looked VERY good thus far...but then mogilny's looked lost...if he picks it up, look out.

good ol' playoff hockey


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

> BTW, How's your head Hossa?


From what I hear, better than Tucker's eyes.


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

still better than Martin's brain, Manny.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Um, no.


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

good point.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)




----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Leafs in 6???


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

good game. quite enjoyable. mr.3rd period ices it agian.


----------



## khummsein (Sep 12, 2003)

wow. ed-die, ed-die.

...that's about all there is to say about this one, i think. is it crumble time again for ottawa?


----------



## MrVermin (Jul 26, 2002)

Happy Dance.... Happy Dance.... Happy Dance.....










Leafs in 5....  

MrVermin


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

leafs in 5 sounds grand but can they afford to play like that for two more games and come out on top? On the edge of the seat but all we need is one or two bad breaks where the eagle is concerned and that Sen offence will destroy us


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

I've pretty much given up on the Sens in this series. All that talent, but they can't put it together. They outshoot the Leafs considerably despite the fact they were missing passes all night and their special teams were downright chaotic. They miss wide open nets and let Belfour see 95% of the shots coming at him. They win faceoffs all night and proceed to cough the puck up on routine plays.

Unless a drastic change in attitude happens in Ottawa, the Leafs have this one wrapped up. However, their second round opponent will not be nearly as accomodating.

The multitude of Toronto fans better hope their team starts winning games instead of counting on the opposition to lose them.

- Martin.


----------



## george.. (Jun 16, 2003)

Do you think Ottawa will be able to score again this season?


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Ottawa might consider opening up a Krispy Kreme with all the doughnuts they're collecting


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

Talk about being snakebit!!

I am, and always be a Leaf fan, but I really have to respect the Sens. They work hard, they're fast, they deliver punishing hits, but for some reason they can't seem to bury their chances - and they've had plenty. Lalime has been good, albeit not overly busy. Sundin's 3rd period goal did have a distinct odour though, but it made no difference in the game's outcome. 

The Leafs have been good when they needed to be good and they have been lucky when they needed to be lucky. Sooner or later the Sens are going to start being rewarded for their hard work. Will the Leafs be ready?

This is not the Sens of old and I would be absolutely shocked if they collapse. They will fight to the bitter end because if they don't, the Ottawa fans will eat them alive. It seems that just putting the Leafs out would thrill the Ottawa fans more than even winning the cup. To them, NOTHING is worse than having their nemisis from Toronto end their season.

No matter what happens, it's going to be a blast!

B


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Looks like ehMac will be Leaf blue for a while yet!

Cheers


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Ever notice how quiet the Leafs fans get when their team loses, but regain their composure once the leafs win? I thought you guys were hardcore? (or at least that's what the Toronto Sun thinks) BTW, did anyone see the photo from Thursday night's game:










 

--------------------
*« manny peters »* | Graphic Designer | 800 G4 LCD iMac | 400 G3 DVD iMac | OS X 10.3.2


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

actually, i've been a little quiet lately because i'm swamped with work. torontonians have lots of work to do, sir.

but i've also wanted to lay off a bit, just to be a little classy here. i didn't want to rub-in the fact that the sens are a great team who can't win against the leafs, but now you're on, buddy. prepare yourself for some new jabs.

that is, once i get some time in-between work contracts...


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

*They* sure worked for Sundin last night....  

Whatever it takes!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Class, eh? This coming from the guy who posted a pic of a gymnast "tooting" a Sens logo?

Consider it brung.


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

</img>


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

AWESOME.

Who does he think he is? Namath? Messier?

What a clown(just look at the hair)!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

OMG... it's highschool all over again! Er, nope, just a buncha leafs fans.







Stoppit... you're making Domi sad.


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

i thought you invited the "leafs fans" to bring it!? just stepping up to plate, sir. at ease.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I didn't pass any invitation to "bring it on" (since the thread is still considered on). I was merely countering your remark about having class and that your were about to deal some jabs.

The words I used "consider it brung" was directed at said gymnast jab in relation to your belief in having class.  

Always at ease.


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

whatever.

you know what _I_ notice? frustration in your posts since last night's loss. and you have the gall to mock leaf fans:



> Ever notice how quiet the Leafs fans get when their team loses, but regain their composure once the leafs win? I thought you guys were hardcore?


for shame!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Sorry, no frustration here amigo. But isn't that like the pot calling the kettle black, non? Seems to me Leafs fans like to boast about their undying commitment to their team, yet scurry away when the going gets tough.  (See, notice the smilie at the end of the post -- that means it's a joke, capice?)

There's nothing personal intended with my posts. Relax... this thread's supposed to be in good fun in a Canadian tongue in cheek sort of way.







Not a verbal brawl for it all.










_Game On_


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Series is far from over. It will go 7 games, I'm convinced of that.
The Sens are not going to go away, they are a much different team than they were a couple of years ago.
The Leaf's and Belfour experience has shown them to these two wins despite being out played to the point of embarassment.
The Sens will start to score and when they do, it will come in bunches.
Look for Chara in front on the power play next game. Also look for Phillips to do the same. The Sens will be all over Eddie from here on. He will see nothing.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Well said Manny.

I intended this thread to be a friendly rivalry for Toronto and Ottawa fans.

We don't need this thread escalating to proportions of the Burtuzzi thread. No personal attacks please.  It's all good fun. Which ever team wins. After all, it's only a game.

However Manny, win or loose, I am still a die hard Leaf fan. Always have been always will be.

I Beleaf.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

Perhaps. Time will tell.

Have the Sens outplayed the Leafs? The majority of the time they have but certainly NOT to the point of embarassment. 

With the Leafs I think what we are seeing is a very hot goaltender and some veteran guys who have won cups before making smart decisions. Fortunately the Eagle is there to bail them out when they screw up.

The Sens are having a heck of a time capitalizing on their chances, and they've had a bunch. Some of the younger guys only look to make a big hit and thats all, there is still a game going on afterall. They need to be a little more selective in deciding when to deliver the bone crushing body checks and when to make a play. Mind you the big time hits are sure to wear down the older Leafs. I like Lalime, he's been good, but not great. He needs to be great or the Sens scorers better start filling the net.

If the the Sens start getting rewarded for their hard work and play a little smarter, things can change rather quickly.

Many have said it before... Goaltending will be the difference in this one.

Go Leafs.

B


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Mocking Leaf fans is a Canadian Tradition for all of those outside of the Leaf nation.
It's nothing personal and is probably driven to a small extent by envy.
In all of pro sports, no other place would sell out for the product or management (mostly Ballard years) the Leafs have at times displayed over the last 40 years.
Only the Leafs could be attractive to a pension fund. That is due in no small part to their fans undying loyalty. That to most of us, is pretty funny.


----------



## george.. (Jun 16, 2003)

Lalime is a terrible goalie. You need a hot goalie to win the cup.

You gotta love that Sundin goal in the 3rd.  

Toronto wins tomorrow and finishes off the Sens back home. 5 games to 1. It'll be over soon. 

And, you know that come summer, Ottawa's ownership is gonna be complaining about not making money...and they'll try to get some kinda government tax relief. They're a pretty sad organization...regardless of how well they look on ice. They're gonna look even sadder playing golf in a week.


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

Lalime is every bit as good as the goalies on 25 other teams.

He has played well enough to win all three games so far. His teammates are letting him down.

And that last statement is inane flamebait.

- Martin.


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

you know what? all ottawa senators sympathizers here can stop making accusations of flaming and playing naughty. it's the playoffs! get in the game and stop belly-aching about how people aren't playing nice here! ottawa lost last night, and yeah, it would suck to be a sens fan right now, at the very least because of the loss itself. if the leafs were down i wouldn't be so happy either.

but to talk of "bringing the hardcore" and then backing off...you're acting just like your team is playing. you will lose because it is just a game to you...to toronto it is much more than a game. welcome to the 2nd season. and no one is flaming here...it's fun! get it?!

and by the way, last time i checked, the only people who can really have any influence over what this thread is "about" are the admins. this thread will go as many ways as there are those with an opinion. the rest of you, you don't wanna bring it? that's fine. at least admit that you're not really into hockey.

that is all.

[ April 14, 2004, 12:06 AM: Message edited by: The Librarian ]


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

oh, its been broughten!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Librarian,

I don't think mBaldwin is a Sens fan so much as an anti-Leaf fan observing the series.
There is absolutly no reason for this thread to be get ugly in any way. It was just fun until the last page or so. 
If we can't take good natured barbs or deliver good natured barbs in return then what is the point of posting.

We've already had one Hockey related thread go haywire here. There is no need for a repeat.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Come on folks, play nice or else the hockey gods might blight us with all kinds of misfortune in future seasons: all-American playoffs, dynasties (remember the Islanders of the early 80s?), maybe even the second coming of Harold Ballard (!)


----------



## george.. (Jun 16, 2003)

> Lalime is every bit as good as the goalies on 25 other teams.
> He has played well enough to win all three games so far. His teammates are letting him down.


No. It looks like his 5-hole let him down the other day on Sundin's goal. Sorry, but you just DON'T let goals like that get by you in the playoffs. He SUCKS! And, he's definitely NO WHERE near as good a goalie as Belfour or Brodeur. He's no better then a B-list goalie.



> And that last statement is inane flamebait.


Call it what you want...your Canucks and Sens are gonna be playing golf next week.


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

Petie is on the mark.

Nothing to see here. Next thread...

- Martin.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Well, it looks like some people need to be treated with the "kid's gloves" on so I won't bother partaking in this thread anymore at the risk of offending or enflaming other sensitive-types and getting into a territorial pissing.

Enjoy the rest of the playoffs, I know I will.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Come on Manny,

I for one enjoy your humorous anti Leaf jokes that you create.

At least you have the upper hand with the graphics.  

It would be a shame to lose your witty banter. Just don't let yourself get into a "territorial pissing". You're better than that.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I prefer to let the Leafs speak for me.







That and...uh...er... turning the whole site blue.









The playoff attacks are fun, but let's keep it light-hearted and in good spirits. 

Just caught the end of the Montreal game last night, and boy were they robbed in the end with that hack across forearms.  

Really want to see Toronto vs Montreal. (Not taking for granted the current series Toronto is in)


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I'm still hopeful that the Sens will win, but if they lose the next game, I may give up. I can't see making a comeback if the Sens lose 3 games.

But I'm definitely not cheering for Toronto.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Why is it that Sens fans hate Toronto so much? I love the leafs and always have, yet I don't hate other teams. Sens fans don't seem to say "Leafs Suck" they say "Toronto Sucks". I never see this kind of reaction from other cities, in fact after a series the fans will generally aknowledge the better team. When I hear quotes like "even if Ottawa loses I will never chear for the leafs" it makes me shake my head and wonder!


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

i mean you no harm, only an advance through round 1:  enjoy this song!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

It could be that the rest of Toronto's teams suck. Take a look at the Raptors this season. I'm not a fan of Basketball, but from what I hear, the Raptors really do suck.

You're right Mr. Mayor. Let's keep it light hearted. And keep the site blue.

As far as the Senators go, if by some chance they beat our beloved Leafs, I will be rooting for them, since they are the closest home team to Toronto.

But in the meantime: Go Leafs Go!


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

andreww...

I feel much the same way. I am a Leaf fan, but would have no problem rooting for the Sens if my Leafs get beat out. The Sens just keep getting better and better.

I think the hatred comes from the Leafs killing their play-off hopes in recent years. Having so many Leaf fans in their barn doen't help much either.

Anyone heard "The Ottawa Song" yet? 

http://www.sayuncleproductions.com/ 


Everybody sing-a-long....

THE OTTAWA SONG

Here’s a little story, about a hockey team 
Who just win the Stanley Cup, but only in their dreams 

The team is from Ottawa, the Senators is their name 
Soon to be inducted into the Golfing Hall of Fame 
They say they’ll beat our Leaf-ers, ha, now there’s a funny joke 
‘Cause every year at playoff time the Senators always choke 

So three cheers for Ottawa, a real team they are not-ta-wa 
They can give all that they got-ta-wa 
But the Stanley Cup will never go to Ottawa 

Ottawa has their Parliament, and MPs in the news 
And it’s kind of like their hockey team--they talk a lot but don’t produce 
They’re not the brightest either, I really have to say 
When the capital of our country spells Canada with a “K” 
(Hey, that’s Kanata!) 

Oh three cheers for Ottawa, they think they’ve got a shot-ta-wa 
But they must be smoking pot-ta-wa 
‘Cause the Stanley Cup will never go to Ottawa 

You better press your plaid pants, it’s that time once again 
To hear that familiar Ottawa Senator saying, “Tee-off is at 10” 
So get ready for the crying, take out your handkerchiefs 
You’re about to get your ass kicked by the Toronto Maple Leafs 

Oh three cheers for Ottawa, a lesson they’ll be taught-ta-wa 
Hossa and Havlat-ta-wa will soon be golfing a lot-ta-wa 
What the hell else rhymes with Ottawa, not a whole heck of a-lot-ta-wa 
There’s a team we already forgot-ta-wa cause the Stanley Cup will never go to Ottawa 

Okay Sens fans, relax, it's all in good fun. I expect to see a leaf slammin' song posted in about 10 minutes.

Go Leafs!


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

Actually, I grew up a Leafs fan and Wendel Clark is one of my all time favourites. But I soured on them in the late 90s for a number of reasons.

I'm more a fan of the game than any single team. I love watching a good game, no matter who's playing.

- Martin.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

Oh yea, Wendel was a great Leaf. If not for him, most of those games were hardly worth watching, he could do it all, score, fight, big time body checks... he's one of my all time favourites as well. I still say he's got to have one of the best wrist shots ever.

The best thing about Wendel, was he never went around anyone, he simply went right through them.

B

[ April 14, 2004, 02:03 PM: Message edited by: Bilbo ]


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

> When the capital of our country spells Canada with a “K”
> (Hey, that’s Kanata!)


LOL!


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

That is too funny. It's currently being forwarded around my office building. Kanata, that too funny!


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

> Why is it that Sens fans hate Toronto so much? I love the leafs and always have, yet I don't hate other teams. Sens fans don't seem to say "Leafs Suck" they say "Toronto Sucks". I never see this kind of reaction from other cities, in fact after a series the fans will generally aknowledge the better team. When I hear quotes like "even if Ottawa loses I will never chear for the leafs" it makes me shake my head and wonder!


It seems that hockey fans either love the Leafs or hate them. Sens fans are just the ones you hear most often because of all the recent bad blood, and our media hypes it up so much. I regularly visit a few hockey discussion boards and the Leafs are a common target. 

I haven't seen much Leaf-hatred from Calgary fans though. Maybe it's because they play a similar style of game.

- Martin.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I disagree. I've met fans of every team, and the insults fly playfully back and forth, but Ottawa fans don't have that same playfulness. Have you ever seen any other city ban an opponents sweater in its home building? Have you ever seen a plane fly around Toronto with a banner reading Toronto Sucks!". Common people, it's just a hockey game.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

It has to be frustrating to have such a good team, yet the Leafs just always seem to have their number in the post season. Let's face it expectations in Ottawa are pretty darn high. I'd HATE continually have the same team end your season. I was really starting to dislike New Jersey for that very reason.

If the Sens lose tonight, I predict the series will be pretty much over. This is a must win for Ottawa.

It should be a great game.

B


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Here's one for the non leafs fans.....A song to celebrate just how much the Leafs suck courtesy of CFOX radio on the west coast. When entering the home page, scroll to the bottom, you can't miss it. Play loud.....wonder if it's really Domi on the phone?

Leaf's Suck Song


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

> Why is it that Sens fans hate Toronto so much?


It's not only Sens fans, there's a lot of Montreal fans at work and they hate them too. They'll cheer for anyone but Toronto. I think it's to do with the type of hockey they play, everyone at work calls them big bullys (or brutes) meaning their big brutes that like to beat up the other team. At least that's how I interprete it.

Are you being sarcastic Andrew, because your statement seems contradictory. Sens fans are just having fun, it seems the Leafs just can't take our jokes.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Oh come on everyone...It's all just in good fun. 

Leaf fans are just a lot of fun to tease because despite all their smugness and swagger, they fold every year. "This year is different" is almost a mantra for these guys. True, the Sens do as well, but the fall here is never as hard or as far as in the Big Smoke. We'll see what happens next: but I'm betting that Toronto's luck will run out before the Sens' determination does to get up off the mat.

By the way...don't forget that hockey history in these two towns goes way back to pre-Confederation years...something that's often overlooked esp about Ottawa. 

Either way, this rivalry sure beats having to watch a dull team like New Jersey play for the cup.


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

You've raised the bar!


----------



## khummsein (Sep 12, 2003)

LOL. that's really good. who's the dude in the lower-right corner?

no nieuwendyk...this is HUGE...renberg is a weak substitute at best









but, again, watch out for mogilny...

GO LEAFS GO
m'kay?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Good one PG! You're getting as good as Manny. 



> I'm still hopeful that the Sens will win, but if they lose the next game, I may give up.


Well it looks like hope springs eternal... 4 to 1 for Ottawa! Eat that Leafs!


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

No credit should go here...mine was simply forwarded to me by email from one of my fellow hockey-deranged friends. No idea who the artist was...but it pales in comparison to Manny's great work. 










Hey how come the Leaf fans are so quiet tonight?

Might have something to do with two numbers: 4-1


----------



## khummsein (Sep 12, 2003)

lalime first comes up with 3 huge saves to keep the margin within 1, alfredsson comes through when he ABSOLUTELY has to, and the rest is history.

funny goal...shot it backwards while skating AWAY from the net









sundin, nieuwendyk & tucker injured?  

so we got a best of 3, like most would have expected at the beginning of the series. good stuff, except for the diving on both sides.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

> but I'm betting that Toronto's luck will run out before the Sens' determination does to get up off the mat.


Ding! A prediction rings true...


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

Well folks, it's now a best two out of three.

Yes, Alfie's goal was huge. It was just the sort of goal I was expecting, something quick on an innocent looking play. The Leafs just quit the tighter checking after that.

The Sens looked good again, but this night they got their bounces. We really miss Nieuwendyke and Nolan and if Mats and Darcy are sidelined as well... YIKES!!!

Okay you Sens fans, go ahead give us our lumps, we can take it.









B


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

A great game for the Sens.  

I really hope Sundin isn't hurt though. That would honestly be to bad and put a damper on the series.

I still say 7 games either way. I watched Gary Roberts win a series by himself against Ottawa and Toronto has seemed to thrive on the us against the world scenario in the past.

One observation is that the Leafs just don't seem to have that same fire to come back when they get down. In both Ottawa wins, they seem to have resigned themselves to a loss. I may be wrong, but in the past when playing the Leafs and having a lead it almost seemed to be a detriment because they turned into wild men.

About hating the Leafs. I think that is pretty simple. Canada used to be divided into two camps. Habs and Leafs. Ottawa had a huge Hab following until the Sens. Any hardcore Hab fan hates the Leafs nad I mean hates the Leafs. So if you find Calgary, Edmonton, Ottawa, Vancouver fan that hates the Leafs, ask him/her who his Father cheered for. If it was the Habs, I can almost guarantee they'll hate the Leafs. If it was the Leafs, they'll be OK.
This predictably, does seem to follow some regional consistencies. Toronto west more freindly, Ottawa east, less freindly.

Go Sens!!


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

I think what happened tonight anyway, is after they needed to play catch-up, they began playing more as individuals and got away from a team first approach and then they had trouble with the Sens speed.

One thing is for sure there was way too many penalties tonight. It totally destroyed the flow of the game.

With things all tied up, I guess you'd say "the last 4 games mean sqwat-a-wa". (sorry, I couldn't resist)









B

[ April 14, 2004, 10:45 PM: Message edited by: Bilbo ]


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

If we have no Sundin, Nieuwendyke, Nolan AND Tucker, getting to the next round will certainly be a long-shot-a-wa.

If we lose the next game we will be in a tight spot-a-wa.









B


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

tough game tonight, injuries galore.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

If the sens get past the leafs, I like how things are shaping up. Flyers do not bother me @ all. Devils don't seem to have that streak in'em: they're on the ropes.

Sens needed this win - more because of the scoring came back. Thank god...

BTW, I went to a local bar (downtown GTA) for like 5 mins. Whoa...  I felt like if I had said anyting about being a Sens fan, it was a wrap for me: certain tar and feathering. Left quickly.  

H!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ouch. 

It's like watching 3 different Leaf teams. Team A that beats Ottawa 7-1. Team B that wins 2-0. And Team C that loses 4-1. 

Would like to see the A-Team show up next game. Hopefully Mats and others aren't too bad, or who cares if they win this series.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

I'd like to see the Leafs work Matt Stajan in and possibly Nathan Perrott. They might consider sitting Antropov - he has not looked good. I sure wish that Kaberle would be a little stronger around the net, he moves the puck well but needs to tougher on his man around the goal.

Not to worry Mayor... Eddie is going to follow his pattern - let in four goals followed up by two shut-outs.  

Seriously though, I want to see the Cup come back to Canada, and if the Leafs are not healthy enough to do it while the Sens continue to be injury free, they may be our best shot.

B


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

the leafs came out flat from the beginning. sure, they looked patient and willing to capitalize in the first period, but without a forecheck, and with guys like kaberle not shooting on the net, you're playing with fire. it's like the leafs need to play under adverse situations in order to win.

and sundin's going down is troubling. why is he such a tank in the regular season and prone to injury during the playoffs? this bugs me.

looked like the sens had that monkey on the back until alfredsson's goal.

whatever. with the series now tied, the leafs will step up and win this thing, somehow.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

> Would like to see the A-Team show up next game


Maybe Mayor, we should from our own eh-Team - no?  

It was only a matter of time before the Sens bagged one. I was getting a little scrrrd too. This series is taking a whole new outlook. This is so not in the bag for anyone. But if the Sens find that shooting touch, could be pretty good... 

go sens.

H!


----------



## jeannot (Apr 2, 2004)

Turn up the volume Go Leafs Go


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Well, while I'm definitely a Sens fan, I have to admit, that's a very hilarious and innovative song. Maybe Leafs fans do have a sense of humor.


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

here's three songs circulating right now.

leafs suck 

every shot you take 

the ottawa song 

enjoy


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

game 5

 

H!


----------



## khummsein (Sep 12, 2003)

ok...

maybe it was amazing checking on both sides, but it didn't seem like either team really wanted to win this one until the end of the second.

still, a win's a win's a win. and a win without sundin is a bonus.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

Strange game for sure. Not too many penalties, which was good but for the most part it did not have the intensity of a play off game.

I'm not too sure how you Sens fans read this game, but it seemed to me that for the last half of the game anyway that the Sens were trying hard not to lose the game rather than trying hard to win it.

Next game the Sens will be ready, it ain't over yet.

B


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

not over yet, but id rather be up 3-2 than down.

here's hoping belfour sets the record with 4 shutouts in one series.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I think the Leafs played the game of the series. Their best game so far. They played a total team defensive game and everyone (even Andropov) contributed. Could have gone either way but luck has seemed to have been on the Leafs side in this series.

Ottawa should have come out much harder but didn't and never adjusted to the Leaf style change. This is one thing I would criticize Martin for over the years.

I think the Leafs have to play this type game again in Ottawa for a chance to win in 6. I'm still convinced it will go 7.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

I was calling 7 games from jump as well. But man... just can't see how we could get shut out AGAIN.  

I missed the 1st goal, but saw the 2nd develop right before my eyes. Too bad - Chara was 2 strides aways from breaking that up - but he just missed scoring on a great pinch. [sigh]

Sunday it is.

H!


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

Yea, funny game. Certainly not the best hockey these teams are capable of.

Chara IS impressive. The Sens made out like bandits with the package they got for Yashin. Every now and again I actually hear that there's a Yashin sighting. That's about as rare as a bigfoot sighting. The Isles have to be regretting that deal. Yashin is so over-payed and over-rated it's rediculous.

Hopefully Sunday's game is a better one for everybody. I just hope it's a little better for the buds. <g>

B


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

> The Isles have to be regretting that deal.


not only for his routine playoff disappearance, but also that ridiculous contract they gave him.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Game 6

Any predictions for 2nite? I like the Leafs but fear they never do things the easy way. If I was betting I would say Sens by about 4-0. I'm not betting though, so I'll say Leafs win 2-1.

GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Hard to say which Sens or Leaf teams will show up. Sens have played well in 4 games and have 2 wins. Leafs have played well in 2 games and have 2 wins.
Neither team really has anything to brag about to this point so we'll see.
I hope and think the Sens will win tonight. If they lose at home, they may as well pack their bags as they will no longer be welcome in Ottawa.
Go Sens!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Make that 3 wins for the Leafs. sorry about the above typo.


----------



## MrVermin (Jul 26, 2002)

LEAFS *S C O R E ! ! ! ! ! ! !* 


Ok, now back to the game....

MrVermin


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

First period edge goes to the leafs. Keep an eye on Domi to do something great tonite. Thats if he gets back on the ice! We gotta stay out of the box.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Eddie is simply amazing.  I like what Cherry said on CC. All the other Leaf players should take their playoff cheques and write *Thanks Eddie* on them and give them to him.









Going to be an interesting 3rd period. Ottawa with season on the line and Leafs great chance to advance. Their going to come out flying! 

Whatever the result, I've just got to give respect to Eddie now.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Oh... my heart can't take it. 

2 chances so close in the last couple of minutes to end it....
























My ticker can't take it! 

*GO LEAFS GO!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

Shoulda, coulda, but they didn't!!!!


----------



## MrVermin (Jul 26, 2002)

We are going into <h1 style="color:blue">OVERTIME</h1>

There goes any chance of sleep.... for the second day in a row....

MrVermin


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

Toronto - Neiwendyke

Ottawa - Hossa


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

My oh my....... 2nd overtime. My heart is going 1000 beats per minute.









My prediction.... Domi.  

Ok.... breath in, breath out. Breath in, breath out. Somebody get me a paper bag.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

This could go on for a while!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Holy Crap!! Second Overtime Coming.


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

YEHHHHHHSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OTTAWA DID IT! WE'RE GOING TO GAME 7!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Holy Crap! Game #7

Back to T.O.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

All I got to say is, let's get ready to rumble in Game 7,


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

à Mardi!

 

H!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Jeez this sounds like Calgary and Vancouver's Game 6 last night... 3rd OT.

Crazy Canadians


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Game 7 should be a thriller....lots of excitement in TO. Whomever wins, at least it will be a Canadian team. May the best team win!!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

O.K finally caught my breath.
I think I'm gonna need to have a defibrillator handy for game 7.

Go Sens!!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Just returned from the Corel Centre... ENERGY, ENERGY, ENERGY!


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

Is this the Sens year or will history repeat itself? Who's to know, this one is too close to call.

I still give the edge to the Buds due to the Eagle's great play. That said, he must be getting tired carrying so many guys on his back. He's been outstanding.

Lalime has been very good, but rarely tested. This has to change. The Leafs need to generate a little offence to see just how good he really is.

May the best team win.
(by that I mean the Leafs







)


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Here we Go!!
Any score predictions out there. I'll say the score will be 4-1 but hesitate to say who for. Don't want to jinx the Sens!
Go Sens!!!


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Doesn't matter. Sens are choking as usual. 3-1 Leafs when I last looked...figures. 

Gee...kinda like all the previous years too.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'd predict 5-2 for the Leafs, That sounds about right.

Dave


----------



## MrVermin (Jul 26, 2002)

*EDDIE!!!!! EDDIE!!!!! EDDIE!!!!! EDDIE!!!!! EDDIE!!!!! EDDIE!!!!! EDDIE!!!!! EDDIE!!!!! EDDIE!!!!! EDDIE!!!!! EDDIE!!!!! EDDIE!!!!! EDDIE!!!!! EDDIE!!!!! EDDIE!!!!! EDDIE!!!!! EDDIE!!!!! EDDIE!!!!! EDDIE!!!!! EDDIE!!!!! EDDIE!!!!! EDDIE!!!!!*

















 

MrVermin


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

heh heh.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

The Leafs rock my world. 
























 

Told you the site would be staying blue for awhile.









I'll never stop beleafing.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

4-1, nice prediction.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

It was a hard fought series -- and just like Vancouver vs. Calgary, it came down to who wanted it the most... even if by a mere 1%. However, that being said despite tonight's game -- Lalime did extremely well for the playoffs. Even Belfour had a brainfart at the beginning so all those naysayers who thought Lalime sucked a couple of months ago can put that in their pipe and choke on it.   

Next year will be welcome when the rules are returned to normal... some of those frackin' interference calls were getting a little retarded to say the least. Maybe the NHL can import some refs with a little less, shall we say, _blue blood_?









Toronto has an even greater challenge on the horizon... Eddie better be ready. The Leafs are gonna need him!  

I can't wait for next year... but until then -- *GO HABS GO!*


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Maybe the NHL can import some refs with a little less, shall we say, blue blood? * 

Maybe the Sens won't go 0 for 28 in the powerplay department.  

4-0 against the Leafs in the last five years against Toronto in the play-offs. That's gotta hurt. 

O.k.... I'll stop pouring salt on the wound. Ottawa had a good series and gave me quite a scare. (One of these years their bound to win). My hats off to Ottawa and Ottawa fans. 

Now, bring on Philly! And bring on a well rested Sundin and Nolan by game 6 please.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey, I got the score right at least.

I thought Lalime really let his team down tonight. They didn't quit but Belfour shut the door.

Funny, Philly is to Leafs what the Leafs are to the Sens. But the Sens are to Philly what the Leafs are to the Sens.
I would have loved to have eliminated Philly again just to see Clarke whine again.
Good Luck to the Leafs. The Sens played well enough to deserve a different fate.

Belfour "is" a Goalie God!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Yeah, it was a good series... but we just don't have the same level of actors as the Leafs do... why do you think we kept getting penalties? Tucker should be Oscar™ Nominated for one... to be able to punch Ottawa players in the head and turn around with his hands in the air as if to say "Hey, why didn't you call a penalty when Chara pushed me out of the way? I'm a helpless victim over here!" Gold. Pure Gold.







... but speaking of pouring salt on some wounds... I seem to remember Ottawa getting a nice 6 goal lead against Toronto.  a measly two months (or so ago). Seems to me a lot of folk missed that game.

But, it's in the past.

Petie: You're right, Ottawa's their own stephfather, Unlce er whatever when it comes down to the Leaf/Sens/Flyers triangle... Philly beat out T.O. last year and were in turn beaten by the Sens (who lost to Jersey -- who look like a dud this year). But, as we all know -- this year is definitely a very different year in terms of team ability and skill -- stats-wise, all the teams entering the playoffs were on even ground.

P.S. My next-door neighbor just bought a Sens car flag not two days ago... atta-be-swift-there-buddy!


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

you guys can squash all that talk about whats happened in the past. the fact is these to teams, seeded 4 and 5, are pretty even, and somebody had to win.

lalime's not to blame, despite his game 7. i would sooner point the finger to alfreddson and bondra, but hey, its pointless.

philly will be a tougher test, but we still have an advantage in goal, and sundin plays well against them, usually.

will be fun for sure.

great round one!!

cheers.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

Personally people can say what they want about individual players or the refs. Both teams caught breaks, drew penalties and dished out some cheap shots. ONE guy stole this from the Sens and that was Eddie. 

While I am happy my Leafs are advancing, I feel bad for the entire Sens team, and coaching staff, not to mention the fans. Anyone BUT Toronto would be easier to swallow. The Sens worked too hard to go out this way. 

I like Lalime, I really do, but he had a horrible game at the worst possible time imaginable. I hope the Ottawa fans and media don't eat him alive, NOBODY feels worse than he does right now.

I tip my hat to the Sens, they are a fast, tough team with a bright future.

B


----------



## george.. (Jun 16, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!

You just don't let goals like those two by Newie by you in the playoffs. Lalamer.









So, how long do you think it'll be before Ottawa management start bellyaching for a tax break?!









HAHAHAHAHA!!!!








 

Where are those Ottawa fans?


----------



## george.. (Jun 16, 2003)

> I tip my hat to the Sens, they are a fast, tough team with a bright future.


Yeah...as long as they don't meet the LEAFS in the playoffs!!!!

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! 











What happened to poor poor Alphie and his "gaurantee?"


----------



## george.. (Jun 16, 2003)

> Yeah, it was a good series... but we just don't have the same level of actors as the Leafs do... why do you think we kept getting penalties? Tucker should be Oscar™ Nominated for one... to be able to punch Ottawa players in the head and turn around with his hands in the air as if to say "Hey, why didn't you call a penalty when Chara pushed me out of the way? I'm a helpless victim over here!" Gold. Pure Gold.


He still played even with 2 black-eyes. What happened to Spezza? PUSSY!!!! He went down like a ton of bricks when Marchmant tapped him in the mouth. GOLD? That is PLATINUM!!!

Or, how about Alfie's stick swinging on Tucker tonite? SORE LOSER PUSSY!!!!

Leafs are 4-0 when it comes to matchups with the Sens in the playoffs. THE LEAFS HAVE THE SENS NUMBER!!!

THAT IS WORTH MORE THEN GOLD!!!!!


----------



## george.. (Jun 16, 2003)

> all those naysayers who thought Lalime sucked a couple of months ago can put that in their pipe and choke on it.


Actually, NO! It took 1 period for EVERYBODY to realize that Lalime is a PISS-POOR goalie!!

There's only one person that CHOKED!!!  

Consider him and Martin the first to be ousted!

HAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Sounds like Ottawa is in the same boat as the Canucks? Underachieving? I could be wrong, I don't follow the east much.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

> THE LEAFS HAVE THE SENS NUMBER!!!


That is such old news. Known around league. It sucks that they have to meet in playoffs. 



> Sounds like Ottawa is in the same boat as the Canucks? Underachieving


Nahh... Van is not dominated by any one team, where as the Sens just have enormous trouble playing the Leafs: a true rivalry.  Oh well... 

h!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

George, if you were properly fed, you'd sh!t yourself. Where were you ever time Toronto lost?







Yeah, I thought so. Folks, careful not to step in the bullsh!t, it's pretty thick where George's standing.  

Spezza was a healthy scratch -- Martin made a decision to bench him, which was a good move Sunday night. Alfie swung at Tucker because he was interfering (holding) in the middle of the ice despite the fact that he no longer had the puck, which proves my point that that revised NHL definition of interference is one that depends on the direction of the wind (or so it would seem).

The Sens had played a lot better than you, and a lot of the people thought -- where was the sweep? I rest my case. Toronto played well, but they had one saving grace, IMHO, and that was Belfour. For a guy that that's had physical injuries just mere months ago, he played with a lot of determination and proved himself beyond the call of duty. You have to admire that.

[ April 21, 2004, 06:58 AM: Message edited by: « MannyP Design » ]


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Woah, George Dude. Take it down a notch.

It's too bad the Sens didn't show up for the game last night. It would have been nice to see a nail biting game seven.

There were a lot of BS penalties on both sides - especially the interference calls. And what was the penalty called against Domi and Belfor? Domi for interference and Belfor for roughing (or something like that)?

Well, we'll see Philly soon. let's hope this isn't a repeat of last year.

GO LEAFS GO!!!!!!!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

> And what was the penalty called against Domi and Belfor? Domi for interference and Belfor for roughing (or something like that)?


Yeah... the infamous 'interference' penalty which includes standing in the way of the puck-holder without doing anything (see game 1 & 2 -- it was used pretty liberally there).  I think Belfour had an unsportsmanlike penalty as well... what exactly cause it? I don't know... probably either something he said, or maybe did to a player; who knows?


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Unsportsmanlike. That's the Belfor penalty I was referring to. I can see the Ottawa goaltender interference penalty but I didn't see Belfor do anything.

The Domi penalty was when he fell and slid into Ottawa's Goalie. Regardless if it was Toronto, I still would have thought that it was a bogus call.

BTW. Good to see you back Mannie.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

BTW, Love the new logo Mr. Mayor.

Let's just hope it's all Blue and White at the end


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

In the playoffs it comes down to goaltending.

The Leafs were outplayed in 6 out of 7 games, in my opinion. Why did they win the series?

Lalime Vs Belfour.

Against Philly, the Leafs will be in tough. Its going to be a very physical series.

Esche Vs Belfour = Leafs in 7 hard fought games.

Playoff hockey come down to who can play with the fewest mistakes, and who has the better goalie, to cover up for you when you do make mistakes.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

In defense of Lalime... the first "bad" goal against him was a knuckle ball. If you see the replay of it, you can see the puck take a big drop mid-flight. He should of had it, but it wasn't an easy shot by any means. 

Ah well... 

* Note.. easy on the language guys. 

The Leafs won the series fair and square. They kept the highest scoring team in the NHL down to 10 goals in the series. They kept the #1 powerplay team scoreless through many powerplays. They won despite missing their captian for several games.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

One thing I wanted to mention was how impressed I've been with Domie's hustle lately. AWESOME forechecking. That first goal was completely Domi hustle. The Leafs will need more of that next round.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Poor Lalime... The Ottawa Citizen has him on the front page with the biggest, boldest headline I've ever seen:

*Not Even Close.*









Goalies are the red-headed step-children of the NHL, they love you when you stand on your head, but have one bad game and the kick you to the side of the curb.









[ April 21, 2004, 11:14 AM: Message edited by: « MannyP Design » ]


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

they shouldnt have benched Lalime for the whole game - it worked in the second period for all of 30 seconds- but they should have put him back for the third period - 

it was the last game of the year for the Sens, and lalime should have respectfully finished in net and not on the bench.

IM VERY HAPPY THAT DANIEL ALFREDDSON'S DREAMS WERE CRUSHED BY THE LEAFS AGAIN - NO STANLEY CUP FOR KRUSTY THE CLOWN - HAVE FUN GOLFING BOYS!


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

> Unsportsmanlike. That's the Belfor penalty I was referring to. I can see the Ottawa goaltender interference penalty but I didn't see Belfor do anything.


It was for diving. The ref felt that Belfour exaggerated the goaltender interference.

- Martin.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

What I don't understand is why on the first bad goal, Lalime did not use his blocker? He brought his catching glove across his body and tried to snag it. Yes it was a bit of a knuckle ball but what was he thinking?

I think Jacque Martin was right in not putting Lalime back in. He was too shaken and was a right-off. I like Lalime, and it's really unfortunate, but he cracked under the pressure. If he let in more goals, then the Ottawa fans would be parading around with Jacque's head on a stick right now. I honestly don't think he had any other choice. Lalime had a bad game at the worst time.

B


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Holy. Easy on the caffeine there George.


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

Yup. Lalime blew it big time in the first. He cost the Sens this game, but not the series. 11 goals isn't going to win you many 7 game series. If the Leafs had anyone other than the second coming in net, this would have been over in 5.

Bye bye Jacques. Ottawa fans wanted your head the last time you lost to Toronto, let alone after this.

Congrats to the Leafs fans out there - at least the classy ones.

- Martin.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

George,
You're such a gracious winner. Always nice to see. 
You should really give yourself a pat on the back.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

"Congrats to the Leafs fans out there - at least the classy ones."

The vast majority are classy IMHO as seen by most on this board. I am the biggest Sens fan in the world, but at the end of the day, it's just a game.

That said, losing to the Leafs sure does suck!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

George, what are you on?......and can I have some?


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

> The vast majority are classy IMHO as seen by most on this board. I am the biggest Sens fan in the world, but at the end of the day, it's just a game.
> 
> That said, losing to the Leafs sure does suck!


I completely agree on all counts.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Time for the requisite post-mortem. True, Ottawa's sports press are almost unanimously calling for Lalime's head, and that's pretty unfortunate given he's the only reason that there even *was* a Game 7 in this series. Don't forget, it was Befour who had a very similar and spectacular meltdown last year during the Tor-Philly series. The team stood by him and you can see the results of that decision now. Ottawa bailed on their goalie in Game 7, leaving no one to rally around.

That leads me to what I think are the the two biggest problems in Ottawa: uninspiring coaching and lacklustre scoring. Martin's been having trouble with this team all season long and I suspect that he just can't get the guys motivated anymore. 

As for offence, yes Belfour stood on his head for three games, but there were a long list of guys who simply didn't show up for the series (hey Bonk...I'm talking to you, buddy). Add to that the almost zero productivity of the powerplay and really disappointing number of face-off wins and you have the ingredients for Ottawa's failure.

Who's gotta go:
Bonk

Who will go (but it's too bad):
Lalime

Who will stay but should go:
Jacques Martin

As for the supposed "Leaf Nation?" Puhleese. The Sens will keep your tee-off spots warm...you'll be getting good use of them about six games from now.  

So thank goodness for the Calgary Flames. If it weren't for them, I'd have to cheer for the Habs...and that's just not something I'm prepared to do (yet).


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

PG,
I agree with a lot of what you say but this is my feeling on who should go and stay.

Gotta Go:

Muckler- his trades have if anything made the Sens Weaker. 
Martin- An incredible coach but can't get to the next level. Should go to a team with young talent that needs developing.
Bonk- A prince of a man but where was he?
Bondra- Love Ya, thanks, you gotta go
Lecsysian- Was going any way
Smolinski- Where were you?
Spezza- This is pro hockey Jason buddy, Play like a pro!
DeVries- Sorry Bud, solid but not worth the money.

Guys that have to stay but need to look deep in the mirror.
Lalime - A GAA less than 2 should win it for you.
Havlat
Alfee- Another weak playoff 

Guy that can look in the mirror and be contented with doing their best.

Chara, Hossa, Phillips, Volchenkov, Redden, White, Fisher, Vermette, Pothier, Shaefer, Niel.

I also think Emery needs to be with the big team next year. I like Prusek, but when Lalime went down, he had difficulty carrying the workload. See if Emery is the next thing or not. If not, get someone who is.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Hmmmm... I can't cheer for the senators anymore in these playoffs, my old team, the Jets moved to the states, Toronto never makes it through round 2, so the next closest thing I guess are the Calgary Flames. I guess I have to start learning about the players from the Calgary Flames. I guess I'll have to go and poke my head into that other thread on Calgary.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

This sums up Game 7 rather nicely.


----------



## george.. (Jun 16, 2003)

How long do you think it'll be when we start hearing complaints from Senator upper management about TAX breaks and how they are "going bankrupt?"


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

i love how quickly the senator fans jump on the fact that another team is going to take us out of the playoffs -

4 out of the past 5 years they tried, but they just couldnt do what they said they were gonna do.

are they hoping that another team lets them carve their name in the cup too since they cant get the job done themselves?


----------



## george.. (Jun 16, 2003)

Exactly..depmode101.

How many Sens fans are now going to jump on the Flyer bandwagon? BUNCHA SORE LOSERS!!!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Nope. This is a no Flyer zone afraid to say. Glad to see certain Leafs fans living up their reputation, however.









P.S. George (re: jumping on the Flyer wagon) Which Sens fans are you referring to? So far I've seen no such thing to which you refer to. Could be the rose tinted glasses you are wearing. Non? 









Guys, ya need to lighten it up a little -- everything's said in good fun here. No need to bring it down to the Hab's level.









Anyway, as they say in Boston: There's always next year.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

george and i are referring to KOSH who says that Toronto never makes it past the 2nd round - 

i guess KOSH's memory isnt good after a year - 

ottawa fans have always come back to say that even though we beat them, the leafs wouldnt have a chance of getting past the next team.

at least when toronto loses, they accept defeat - they dont make up garbage - 3 shutouts - WOW

remember that score next year KOSH 2 - 0.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Ah, I see.

So -- Leaf's fans what do you think? How many games before Toronto progresses over Philly? Let's see some thoughts.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

In the last decade, the leafs won in the 2nd round 4 times, as recently as 2002. (When they beat Ottawa). We lost to Philly in 7 games last year, but in '99 beat them in 6. 

Just checking Toronto's record this year with Philly.  We're 1-3 againt them this year. We ended of the season nicely. 

Philly-Toronto

7-1 (Belfour in net) Nov. 1st, '03
4-1 (Belfour 3 goals. Yanked. Trevor Kidd 1 goal) Jan. 16, '04
4-0 (Belfour in net) Jan. 17, '04
2-3 (Belfour in net. Leetch with 2 goals. Leafs clinch playoff spot) Mar. 18, '04


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

By the way, I say Leafs in 7.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just for interest sake... Ottawa's record against Philly this year:  

Philly - Senators

1-4 Dec. 1 '03
1-1 Feb. 26 '04
5-3 Mar. 5 '04
1-3 Apr. 2 '04

A 2-1-1 record for Ottawa. Hmmmm


----------



## khummsein (Sep 12, 2003)

well, if i was cheering for ottawa this series, I'D sure be asking for lalime's head...

i think goalies are held to a higher standard because 1) they're the only player that can directly effect the end result of a game, and 2) because of this, the players MUST stick up for their goalie NO MATTER WHAT. as much as bonk DIDN'T win this series for ottawa, lalime made damn sure there was NO chance for them in game 7. even though the puck did dip on him for the first nieuwendyk goal.

anyway...go leafs go...this'll be another toughie...BB16


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

> Guys, ya need to lighten it up a little -- everything's said in good fun here. No need to bring it down to the Hab's level.


I couldn't have said it better. Let's not forget, folks, that this is just hockey and the ribbing is all in good fun. As I see it, the Philly-Toronto series is going to be (to borrow a Hobbesian expression) nasty, brutish and short. You might not like that assessment, but don't flippantly assume it's sour grapes. I don't think there is a most unlikeable team in the NHL than the Flyers...I just expect that Belfour's going to run out of horseshoes and they'll out-ugly your guys. 

The Montreal-Tampa series will likely be a faster-playing, more exciting series, if only the Habs fans can keep their usual boorishness to a minimum. 

Which leaves us with Calgary...an interesting, young, fast team--what hockey should be but seldom is about. I didn't expect them to pull off their win against Vancouver, but boy am I impressed that they did. With a little luck on their side, these guys have all the makings of becoming the Cinderella story of the 2004 playoffs...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*and they'll out-ugly your guys. * 

I don't know. We can get pretty [email protected] ugly. 
 

I think Philly will be over-confident with the Leafs. They have a much better record overall this season. They're well rested. They feel relieved they're not playing Ottawa. They feel happy they have home ice. They think Toronto will be tired. They think Sundin won't be playing. I think everyone is underestimating Toronto in this next series.









We shall see again.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Sorry Guys. One last jab at the Sens. This one came to my inbox a little late, but worthy of a post.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

One more for those in the nose-bleed section:










See ya next year!


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

george & depmode:

1) It's a fact that Ottawa has never been able to win a series against Toronto.

2) It's a fact that Toronto has always lost the round after playing Ottawa.

Not saying it's going to happen again. I just felt like pointing that out.









And George, why don't you just put that tax relief jab in your .sig if you're going to repeat it every two pages?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Low blow with the Bush picture.









What's even worse, is I heard Dalton is cheering for the Leafs now that Ottawa is out.









Er Dalton, thanks but no thanks.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

> Go Torontréalgary Go


LOL! Good one :rofl:


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

> george and i are referring to KOSH who says that Toronto never makes it past the 2nd round -
> 
> i guess KOSH's memory isnt good after a year -


I guess it's time for me to say *I TOLD YOU SO*. Like last year, the Leafs win against Ottawa and then lose against the next team in the next round of playoffs. The Leafs just NEVER make it past the second round.











Oooops, I forgot to add *GO CALGARY FLAMES *


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Far be it for me to come to the defence of the Leafs (hmm...defence is something they could have used more of against Philly), but the notion that Toronto never makes it past the second round isn't entirely accurate. Have a look at the playoff record below (courtesy of the NHL). They've made it to the conference finals four times in the last 10 years alone (proving what many said: moving them out of the Western conference was a good move and long overdue).

It'll be interesting to see what kinds of changes they make to the team because, well, let's face it...their roster has too many old lads. In contrast, Ottawa looks to be making most of its changes in coaching and management (maybe goaltending too). Should prove to be an interesting study watching these two teams next season (whenever that is).

Let's call this list below "Shredded Leafs--a playoff record" 

2004 -- lost to Philadelphia, 4-2, Eastern Conf. semifinals

2003 -- lost to Philadelphia, 4-3, Eastern Conf. quarterfinals

2002 -- lost to Carolina, 4-2, Eastern Conf. finals

2001 -- lost to New Jersey, 4-3, Eastern Conf. semifinals

2000 -- lost to New Jersey, 4-2, Eastern Conf. semifinals

1999 -- lost to Buffalo, 4-1, Eastern Conf. finals

1996 -- lost to St. Louis, 4-2, Western Conf. quarterfinals

1995 -- lost to Chicago, 4-3, Western Conf. quarterfinals

1994 -- lost to Vancouver, 4-1, Western Conf. finals

1993 -- lost to Los Angeles, 4-3, Western Conf. finals

1990 -- lost to St. Louis, 3-1, Norris Division semifinals

1988 -- lost to Detroit, 4-2, Norris Division semifinals

1987 -- lost to Detroit, 4-3, Norris Division finals

1986 -- lost to St. Louis, 4-3, Norris Division finals

1983 -- lost to Minnesota, 3-1, preliminary round

1981 -- lost to NY Islanders, 3-0, preliminary round

1980 -- lost to Minnesota, 3-0, preliminary round

1979 -- lost to Montreal, 4-0, quarterfinals

1978 -- lost to Montreal, 4-0, semifinals

1977 -- lost to Philadelphia, 4-2, quarterfinals

1976 -- lost to Philadelphia, 4-3, quarterfinals

1975 -- lost to Philadelphia, 4-0, quarterfinals

1974 -- lost to Boston, 4-0, quarterfinals

1972 -- lost to Boston, 4-1, quarterfinals

1971 -- lost to NY Rangers, 4-2, quarterfinals

1969 -- lost to Boston, 4-0, quarterfinals

1967 -- defeated Montreal, 4-2, Stanley Cup Finals

1966 -- lost to Montreal, 4-0, semifinals

1965 -- lost to Montreal, 4-2, semifinals

1964 -- defeated Detroit, 4-3, Stanley Cup Finals

1963 -- defeated Detroit, 4-1, Stanley Cup Finals

1962 -- defeated Chicago, 4-2, Stanley Cup Finals

1961 -- lost to Detroit, 4-1, semifinals

1960 -- lost to Montreal, 4-0, Stanley Cup Finals

1959 -- lost to Montreal, 4-1, Stanley Cup Finals

1956 -- lost to Detroit, 4-1 semifinals

1955 -- lost to Detroit, 4-1, semifinals

1954 -- lost to Detroit, 4-1, semifinals

1952 -- lost to Detroit, 4-0, semifinals

1951 -- defeated Montreal, 4-1, Stanley Cup Finals

1950 -- lost to Detroit, 4-3, semifinals

1949 -- defeated Detroit, 4-0, Stanley Cup Finals

1948 -- defeated Detroit, 4-0, Stanley Cup Finals

1947 -- defeated Montreal, 4-2, Stanley Cup Finals

1945 -- defeated Detroit, 4-3, Stanley Cup Finals

1944 -- lost to Montreal, 4-1, semifinals

1943 -- lost to Detroit, 4-2, semifinals

1942 -- defeated Detroit, 4-3, Stanley Cup Finals 

1941 -- lost to Boston, 4-3, semifinals

1940 -- defeated NY Rangers, 4-2, Stanley Cup Finals

1939 -- lost to Boston, 4-1, Stanley Cup Finals

1938 -- lost to Chicago, 3-1, Stanley Cup Finals

1937 -- lost to NY Rangers, 2-0, quarterfinals

1936 -- lost to Detroit, 3-1, Stanley Cup Finals

1935 -- lost to Montreal Maroons, 3-0, Stanley Cup Finals

1934 -- lost to Detroit, 3-2, semifinals

1933 -- lost to N.Y. Rangers, 3-1, Stanley Cup Finals

1932 -- defeated NY Rangers, 3-0, Stanley Cup Finals

1931 -- lost to Chicago, 4-3, in total goals, quarterfinals

1929 -- lost to NY Rangers, 2-0, semifinals


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Don't you wish we had not lost to the Leafs Again PG. I mean, it would have been clear sailing to the final if we had.

This is no criticism of the Leafs, but we have owned the Flyers and Bolts. Why couldn't Eddie play against Ottawa like he played against the Flyers. He made at least 100 more saves of tougher chances than any goal allowed in the Flyer series.

Ah well, maybe we can break the curse next year.


----------

